# 07 rancher 4x4 es noise from fuel tank



## zilla28 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey guys, need some of yalls expert advise. I have a 07 *Rancher* 420 es 4x4. after riding a while or sitting still for a bit, you can cut the bike off and you can hear what sounds like the *fuel* tank perculating. You can pull out the vent hose and see wet *fuel* on the end of it like it is wet vapors coming out of it. I have changed the whole *fuel* pump assembly and the gas cap. I have checked my hoses on the *fuel* pump also. My fan does come on, my radiator is clean. My daughter rides this and it aint no mudder. Im lost. My buddy has a foreman 500 and he says he hears that on his. Is this normal or not. My *fuel* canister is brand new, but it feels really warm but I am guessing its because it is beside the coolant hose and close to the motor. Like I said my fan does come on and cycle. My concern is is this what screwed my *fuel* pump up before it went bad or is this coincidence. or is this normal. I can take the gas cap off and it doesnt release any pressure when you hear this *noise*. I dont have any codes flashing or no temp light on. Help!!!!!!


----------



## aaronh (Mar 15, 2012)

my 2011 rincon does it. the dealership says its the tank releasing pressure cause of the heat from the motor heating up the tank. it does not get hot enough to be dangerous. kinda like a plastic gas can in the summer when it gets hot.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

My brothers 06 does the same thing. I alway thought it was the guage float making noise from the fuel sloshing around.


----------

